# Tarmac SL4 vs 2015 Tarmac Tube shapes....



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone have any good comparison pics or comments on the tube size differences. I guess let's say assuming a sz 56. How different is the size of the down tube, seat tube, etc from the SL4 to the new 2015 model?


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

I've seen one in person. From what I can tell not a lot. The Specialized guy I talked to said if you are a 54 or 56 don't even bother upgrading. 'They feel almost the same.'


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I held both a 56 and a 54. Didn't notice much difference either. If the 54 is still there tomorrow, I will stop by and take some pics.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

vertr said:


> I've seen one in person. From what I can tell not a lot. The Specialized guy I talked to said if you are a 54 or 56 don't even bother upgrading. 'They feel almost the same.'


My lbs guy said he definitely noticed the difference BUT he was on a 61cm frame. I myself ride a 54 cm swsl4 frame. I personally don't notice it being overly stiff? But again, haven't tried the new Tarmac to compare. My gut feeling is that I will unlikely notice any performance differences or gains...except for the psychological gains from getting a new rig 

I was so tempted to pick one up, all black size 54 when my lbs called me and gave me first dibs. I already have the ltd edition blk swsl4 so the color scheme would have been the same. So the only reason for me to get this new Tarmac was if I believed that there would be performance gains. Comfort wise, I never had any issues with the sl4. So in the end, just didn't feel the urge to get one right now. Plus I wanted to read and hear more reviews from other owners in the coming months.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This talks a little bit about the differences in tube shapes, etc.

Gallery: New Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL5 spotted in Belgium Review - BikeRadar


----------

